# hide-aways w/ the chrome bumper



## goat-to-it (Jul 27, 2010)

Hello all... I'm new here and loving it. I have a customization challenge for the group. I have a '68 with the chrome bumper, not the endura. I love the chrome bumper and want to adapt hide-aways to fit. Has anyone attempted this? I can weld, I have the hide-aways already, I'm not afraid to try (yes, I'll re-chrome the bumper). But, I have never been able to look closely at a hide-away setup to see how it fits. I have the factory assembly manual, but I'm a visual person. Is there anyone in the Sacramento area with hide-aways who wouldn't mind showing them off? Does anyone have any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## DukeB-120th (Oct 19, 2009)

And just for the ignorant, like me, an explanation of what this endura and hideaways stuff is all about would be good! :confused


----------



## mp4life23 (Apr 28, 2010)

oooo i want to see pics of you car i got a simalar ? but i want to clone a chrome gto


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

My 69 has hideaways and one thing that I do know is that the hideaway/non-hideaway cars have different bumper brackets. The hideaways have a much heavier, bulky bracket. 

BTW I converted mine to electric motors so no more sagging or delay and they both move up and down at the same time.


----------



## sixeightGTO (Jan 25, 2010)

The timing of this thread was just right. You can't see the actuators or assembly while on the car but I am in the process of dissembling my 68. I snapped a couple of pics of the assembly. Hope these help. I have no idea what the chrome bumper looks mount wise.


----------

